#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Overcooked! 2

## Assassin

Come back also cooked with a new help to the chaotic culinary action! Head to the realm of onions and gather your team of leaders in classic cooperative cooperation or online for up to four players. Wait for your aprons ... it's time to save the world (again!)
*CHARACTERISTICS:*
* Multiplayer online / local madness: you'll have to work as a team to get the best score in local multiplayer and chaotic online.
* Celebrate your eyes on it: cook in new cuisines ranging from sushi restaurants, magic schools and mines.
* Romaine Calme! - Navigate the teleporters, cross mobile platforms and save time by throwing ingredients into dynamic kitchens that change and evolve.
* Improve your appetite! - Prepare a wide range of new recipes that include sushi, cakes, hamburgers and pizzas.

----------

